
Where to post your remote job postings - dmonn
https://nohq.co/blog/where-to-post-your-remote-job-postings/
======
6nomads
You can also check out 6nomads ([https://6nomads.com](https://6nomads.com)).
It's a platform for engineers who are looking for a full-time remote job in a
tech company. We select the best talents around the world and match them with
fast-growing tech startups.

------
m348e912
I work at a place where it isn't uncommon for folks to work remotely, however
a large marjority didn't start out that way -- and I think there is value to
that. One or two years of in-office work at a company allows you to learn more
quickly, adapt to the culture better, and forge relationships that you can
leverage in the future. Maybe job boards should have catagory/option for in
office positions that allow for future full-time or partial remote work.

